# Knoxville



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Knoxville! (7 weeks old).


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Knoxville is adorable!!!  Just love her ruby eyes!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is stunning.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Knoxville's a little boy.
hehe.

He's the apple of my eye.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Knoxville's a little boy.
> hehe.
> 
> He's the apple of my eye.


Oh, :? I'm sorry. Please tell Knoxville I meant no offense.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Rainy said:


> shetlandlover said:
> 
> 
> > Knoxville's a little boy.
> ...


hehe, he says' its okay.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

My next hedgie will probably be a ruby-eyed like Knoxville. They're just so precious <3

That second picture is just the most precious thing I've seen all day!


Also, I LOVE your hair color. I want to try it on mine - but I probably can't pull it off! XD


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww! What a handsome little dude. Give him hugs from me


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

first off, Knoxville is just the CUTESTTTT thing ever!!!  and I love his name too! all your hedgies have such cute names!

and ProjectParanoia, it's so funny because when I saw that picture, the first thing I said to myself (besides awwww) was "jeez I love that hair color, I've been saying I'm going to do that to my hair for a year now.." :lol:


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys' its my OH's hair. He has red and black hair like Jared Leto from 30 seconds to mars. He has awsome hair.

Knox is quilling at the moment so he's not a happy bunny.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, poor babe. When Harvey was quilling, it just hurt me to see him so grumpy because he didn't feel good. It's just a phase of life. Cuddle him in a cuddle sack and forgive his grumpiness. Feel better soon Knoxville!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

His long red hair really complements his eyes! :lol: 
But seriously, he's adorable!!
Congrats on the new addition!


----------

